# Diceman Creations??



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Is Ed still in business?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> Is Ed still in business?


 Shut down a while back.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes... it's true - He shut down - I think because of health issues. I sure miss him - He had some Great kits, and was Fun to be around. I liked his to the point way about him. I've always hoped he'd return to the hobby. I think he is still involved with Chiller - My Wife and I are hoping to be able to attend one in October sometime.

Just some Wonderful Kits.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Yes... it's true - He shut down - I think because of health issues. I sure miss him - He had some Great kits, and was Fun to be around. I liked his to the point way about him. I've always hoped he'd return to the hobby. I think he is still involved with Chiller - My Wife and I are hoping to be able to attend one in October sometime.
> 
> Just some Wonderful Kits.
> 
> Gerry-Lynn


I hope he sells his molds.I want that Shadow kit in the worst way.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bummer, A really great guy. I hadnt seen him in a while.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> - My Wife and I are hoping to be able to attend one in October sometime.Just some Wonderful Kits.Gerry-Lynn


I'll be there aswell hope this time enter in the model contest


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here he is trying to strangle me 10 years ago:
http://inpayne.com/plweekend/plweek.html


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I always enjoyed talking with Ed and his wife at Wonderfest. His Imhotep kit is one of the standout favorites in my collection. He always had a great sense of humor and offered some great, unusual subjects. Who else would put out a Ghost and Mr. Chicken kit? I have that one too and a few others I picked up over the years. I wish I would have gotten his Gomez and Thing dual kit.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

He's on facebook, he talks about Chiller, cigars, work, and food. Never mentions Diceman Creations, and it's not listed on his info page.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just Plain Al said:


> He's on facebook, he talks about Chiller, cigars, work, and food. Never mentions Diceman Creations, and it's not listed on his info page.


http://home.comcast.net/~dice-man/home.html


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~dice-man/home.html



Yes...all the latest news from 2005 .


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Just Plain Al said:


> He's on facebook, he talks about Chiller, cigars, work, and food. Never mentions Diceman Creations, and it's not listed on his info page.


Can`t find him there.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

He's under his real name, I'll PM you. Not a secret just don't know if he wants it out.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Used to work for Ed when I wrote for the late, great Model Maniacs magazine way back. Great dude. I see him on Facebook, as well. 

Sean


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I don't think Ed will be slinging resin anytime soon or if ever again. I do have the Big Gilluna molds but haven't had time to do anything with thiem. I'll ask him about the Shadowl. 

SJ


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am sorry that Diceman never got to release their Flynn Robin Hood kit. I have the James Cagney White Heat kit, which painted up looks great.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Were the resin fumes getting to him? I know thats happened to more than a few garage kit producers. The resin fumes as it cures are a neurotoxin. I dont think most people realize that. I had a good dose of the stuff once myself, I inagine its like snorting Raid.. Pins and needles feelings to the extremities. Randy Guthrie aka, lil monsters, had to take a break from pouring at least once for the same reasons.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I knew some modelers that may have been exposed to this.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Ed had a heart attack some years back . i noticed he wasn't on the boards so much after that . 
Scott , if ya ever re release that Big Giluna let us know !!
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He's also diabetic.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ed had two heart attacks in 2005 and, IIRC, while he was recovering his wife developed some serious health issues as well.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bummer on all three counts. Hopefully hes taking good care of himself. His wifes a really nice lady, hopefully shes doing ok now as well.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

God bless them both. They have certainly made my life a little brighter! I only met him a few times but he was always kind and once you get beyond the rough edges, he's a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Ed is doing OK. I still talk to him about once a month. He works most of the football games at the Giants/Jets stadium as well as a lot of the concerts. I haven't seen them since 2005. I think a trip to Chiller may be in order someday. He still checks things out but I think his interests have gone to other things. 

SJ


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

yeah, like busting my balls at least 4x a week!

Buc


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Buc said:


> yeah, like busting my balls at least 4x a week!
> 
> Buc


Better you than me!!!  I did speak to him today and he's doing OK. Still on "hiatus" was his reponse when I asked him what I should tell people. Except for busting Buc's balls 4 X a week. LOL


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Is his wife doing ok? Damn, I forgot her name.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Ed's wife's name is Sue - A lovely Lady. Great to hear that he is doing good. When I met Ed - I liked that fact that he was to the Point - No "B.S." I like that in a person.

Still hope to make a Chiller in October - Hope he reissues some of his kits, too.

Gerry-Lynn

Oh and Ed - The"Big Creature" I've kept away from my wife - Still hasn't found in my Dungeon - Yet.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sue! Dats right. Hope shes doing ok now.


----------

